# Is my Platy close to delivery?



## AllmyFish (Mar 8, 2008)

I have a Red Wag Platy that looks like she is pregnant. My community tank has far too many residents to remove them all to save the babies. I did one such rescue mission when my Sunburst Platy had babies, and just can't do that again! I have a birthing box, but don't want to put her in it too soon and stress her out. 
Could anyone check out the 4 pictures that I've attached that were taken this morning and give a guess on a due date? Are there any signs of labor to look for? I'm very new with having fish, and really need some help.

Thanks,

Rachel


----------



## nvsbandit (Jan 14, 2008)

dont remove the rest of the residents just remove the pregnant platy. lol

if you have another small tank with some smaller fish in it you should be good to go.


----------



## AllmyFish (Mar 8, 2008)

Well my smaller tank has the 20 babies that I painfully rescued on Feb. 1st. How big do the babies need to be to be off the menu?


----------



## nvsbandit (Jan 14, 2008)

do you have a breeder net?
you can get em at LFS and petco its just a little net you hang inside the tank just to seperate the mother from the rest of the crowd..then when she births take her our of the net and the babies are safely tucked away in the net until you feel they are big enough to be released.


----------



## AllmyFish (Mar 8, 2008)

I put her in a breeding tank, she had babies that night, and I returned her to the community tank. She now has a milky film on her back around the dorsal fin. The gray/white spot is also around her 'neck' like a necklace. None of my other fish have this. Should she be removed? Also, how big should babies be to join the rest of the community?


----------

